# Lu Lu's



## loveracing (May 30, 2008)

Approx. how long does it take to get to Lu Lu's in orange beach Al. Via intercoastal waterway from Shore Line boat ramp in Gulf breeze fl? 19 ft deck boat 115 4 stoke yamahopper.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I am just guessing, but with the no wake zone...1.5 hours?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That sounds about right. It's a about 45 minutes from me and I am on the ICW just east of Galvez. I know it's quicker by boat than car from here and it's a nice ride.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice ride and the food is great. Try the fried green tomatos they rock, also a god mahi sandwich


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is about 35 - 40 miles, the NO WAKE Zone at Grand Lagoon State Park is a 30 minute idle event. If you have never been that way, be very careful at Bear Point. The water outside the channel markers, to the south, gets very shallow, very fast. Many props and shafts get bent here. Run the channel markers, and do not get outside of them on this "S" curve of the ICW.


----------



## rgtopda (Aug 12, 2008)

Its an awesome ride until the Tubers and knee boarders get into the s curves. The last two times i went i had to dodge them. I know they want to have fun but its like going around to quietwater with the jet skis. 
my kids love the ditch going fast with cars beside them!!!And ditto on the fried green tomatoes


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Be careful not to drink too much . Ala patrol is always near.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've run it from Navy Point to LuLu's @ 25MPH cruise and it takes right at 2hrs. It's a nice ride.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Took the family once from Jauna's to Lulu's and back, they were done riding the boat for about 3 weeks.


----------



## nickgodwin1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Last time we took our boat to LuLu's the food was awful! Time before it was ok.. I think its real hit or miss there. Fun place tho.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LuLu's is okay, IMO. If I was just going for a boat ride out that way, then I would stop at Tacky Jack's new place for lunch. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ben to Tacky Jack's too...didn't think it was all that the service sucked really bad and no atmosphere to speak of.


----------



## nickgodwin1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the main tacky jacks by boat, but imo pirates cove is the best in that area by far. More local, great burgers, and great bushwackers.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

not sure where Pirates Cove is?


----------



## nickgodwin1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Its on the north side of the bay. Takes forever in a car but by boat its an easy day. Its on the way to LuLu's anyway. Here's a link to the map location. Its worth a visit if you have never been. Ill be there by boat this weekend

http://www.piratescoveriffraff.com/Pirates_Cove/Contact_Info.html


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Across from Bear Point.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

alright that's the place where they had fuel pumps at the dock before the wharf.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Ben to Tacky Jack's too...didn't think it was all that the service sucked really bad and no atmosphere to speak of.


No offense, but do you really think that LuLu's has "atmosphere"?


----------



## nickgodwin1 (Sep 19, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> No offense, but do you really think that LuLu's has "atmosphere"?


Hahaha maybe if your down from michigan in your minivan. We gave it fair chance since it has water access....regret that... But at least its not as terrible as the hang out


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nickgodwin1 said:


> Hahaha maybe if your down from michigan in your minivan. We gave it fair chance since it has water access....regret that... But at least its not as terrible as the hang out


Haven't been to the Hang Out. I might try Pirate's Cove next weekend in my own boat for the first time. That place is FUN by boat. Great burgers, too.

That whole Wharf area is a real clusterf--k.


----------



## nickgodwin1 (Sep 19, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Haven't been to the Hang Out. I might try Pirate's Cove next weekend in my own boat for the first time. That place is FUN by boat. Great burgers, too.
> 
> That whole Wharf area is a real clusterf--k.


Well if you see a 23 pro line with teal.stripes and teal top thats us. We usually hang out on the islands just inside the pass and head to pirates at lunch. The islands are pretty fun


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in a Cape Horn 19.... Yellow is the theme.

I think I've seen y'all out before.

Definitely a fun place.


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

+1 on Pirates Cove. I will take it over any of the tourist traps all day long. Burgers are the best.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

lulu's is a lot of gas for a 1 1/2hr wait for a mediocre over priced meal... but the boat ride is nice


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Pirates cove rock. And the dogs rule


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pirates Cove burgers beat...burgers @ LuLu's.


----------



## loveracing (May 30, 2008)

Got lost going to Lu Lu's took a wrong turn it was a good boat ride tho. Will have to try Pirate Cove. Thanks


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year the Marine Patrol was very active around lulu's:sweatdrop:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

nickgodwin1 said:


> I like the main tacky jacks by boat, but imo pirates cove is the best in that area by far. More local, great burgers, and great bushwackers.



Just be prepared for a long wait!! I've been there when hardly anybody was there and it still took 45 min. to get a burger. You ask them why the wait and the girl just looked at me and said " it's the Pirates Cove way"!! Used to go a lot but not anymore!! :whistling:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirates cove is my favorite. If you see a blue sea hunt ultra 232, that's us!


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

If you like dogs and good music you will like Pirates Cove. The burgers are really good too.
Bring your mutt, fun for the whole family!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

to me,,Lulu's is not that great. Long waits, biggest downer was waiting out in the hot shade for our seat to find out where we ate was no different. Capt' D's has AC in the eating area,,that is just me,,,,plus food was not that good,,


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LuLu's=Tourist Trap. Mediocre food at very best.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Gin burger @ Pirates Cove. Don't think its listed there anywhere but order it anyway. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Gin burger @ Pirates Cove. Don't think its listed there anywhere but order it anyway. You won't be disappointed.


Can you give a general description? 

This thread is making me hungry for things that I shouldn't be eating.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

the cove is the best....best burgers by far, beer sold in cans (canned corona and lime!), no crappy yankee tourists, tons of dogs, good music, good bushwhackers good people...just dont to many people about it!


----------

